# Light/Heat burn



## Ranek Icewalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all, got a question

my new grow area is kinda cramped and ive been getting some light burn on the tops of my colas, im curious how much does light burn affect you plants?

will this destroy my yield/potency or is it just surface damage?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

it's stress on the plant and you want as little stress on them as possible. stress can have many different effects, slow growth, low yeild, low potency and even worse it cancause the plant to hermie if the stress is ongoing. when the plant is damged it use energy nomally used for growth to try and repair the damaged area. can you move your light up a little so the plants aren't so close? this is all just my opinion


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

ya it can literally burn the pistils down to nubs...I can get a pic tom if youd like to see this...for a sec I thought balls were all over the top of my tallest afgoo nug...nope burnst pistils...its a trip.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for rapid responses.

I cant move the light its as high as it can go, its hanging on a rod in the closet, its about 10 inches above the tallest plant tops, the very tops are turning yellowish and getting dried up leaves, ive taken to tying the tallest colas down so they are laying to the side and not straight up.

2Dog, I actually thought the very top of my plant was growing pollen sacks just like you mentioned, but upon closer examination it was what you said.

i ordered a new camera it should be showing up sometime this week, ill snap a pic for yall of the tops if ya like

Most of the leaves on the plant are light bleached, i just cant seem to get em any farther away.
I dont wanna stress my plant but i cant really improve the situation, i really dont wanna lose good yield/potency.
I shouldnt have got the 1000 watter


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy cow, 1000 watts and you can't move it up? You have to find some way to do that. Good luck.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 20, 2011)

No scientific evidence, just personal experience: I've gotten Botrytis twice beneath burned those areas.  I do live in the deep dark south and the Bot is a perrenial problem, so this could just be my constant high humidity.  But the undeniable is that it has stressed and weakened the area and left it vulnerable.

And, yes, it's affecting your potency--the light is frying your trics in that area, as well as inhibiting future tric production there.

Can the rod be raised?  Can you connect directly to the ceiling?  If not, you're gonna have to do some arboring, LST-ing or something in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea its 1000 watter, it was fine in the tent but in this closet its less than ideal.

I cant  move the rod up because its tapped and screwed into the wall, and  i cant hang it from the ceiling cause there are shelves in the way.

Ive been tying the tallest colas down so they are growing almost horizontally, is that gonna hurt the plant in anyway do you think?

Thanks guys.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

tying is fine just be gentle.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd rip out the shelf and rod. That can easily be repaired the plant can not.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd love to tear out the shelf and rod, but i rent and dont wanna mess anything up, the maintenance man knows about the grow and is cool, so i dont wanna make waves.

I read somewhere if you tie/train your plants in flower it really hurts yield and stuff, now i know i can i'll tie these ladies up in all kindsa knots


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 21, 2011)

I do some pretty severe arboring and grow very large plants.  So, at times I gotta do what I gotta do--even in late flower.

It'll stress and stun them for a few days, maybe even run your finish time up a week or so, and you'll get some scary immediate fade on the lower fans.  But they'll recoup just fine.

Note what 2-Dee says: be gentle.  And try not to bend the top down past the node position on the main stalk.  This, for some reason, seems to stress them more--I'm sure there are people here who are far more botanical than I and could tell you why using words like "transpiration" and capillary action."  I've just done it and scared crap outta myself with no excuses--made me think I was gonna lose three or four 10-12 gee buds.  Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

I tied my kush down after about 3 weeks in bud, the bad girl has really loved it and I think has made more budding sites than less! Hard to say since I havn't grown one out without tying it down, but that's my opinion lol...and the buds on this brute are looking awesome with just a few short weeks until the prize is in hand!


----------

